# Flash drive file



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a little flash drive. I know where to install it on my tower. Can you tell me how I can tell what's on it? Can you give me simple steps?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Plug it into a USB port, open "My Computer" and look for "Removable Disk".
Whatever is on it will be shown there.

DM


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Where can I find "My Computer"? And what drive would that flash drive be considered? I know that "C" is the permanent one.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

proofer said:


> Where can I find "My Computer"? And what drive would that flash drive be considered? I know that "C" is the permanent one.


Is this a Windows-based PC or a Mac? 

In Windows, the "My Computer" icon should be somewhere on your desktop. The drive letter assigned to your flash drive will be whatever the computer decides to assign it, which I believe is the first letter available in alphabetical order after "C". So it's not possible to tell you what drive letter it is. 

With the computer running, if you plug the drive into the USB port, you should automatically get a pop-up with a list of options. If you do, choose "Open folder to view files". That will show you the drive letter, as well as the contents of the flash drive.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

It's a Windows-based PC. So when the computer comes up and it shows all those icons on a bue background, is that considered the desktop? When my husband plugged in that flash drive earlier today, no, nothing came up. So I'm wondering if maybe that means that the flash drive is empty. But if it did have something on it, then maybe something would come up on the screen?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

proofer said:


> So when the computer comes up and it shows all those icons on a bue background, is that considered the desktop?


Yes.



proofer said:


> When my husband plugged in that flash drive earlier today, no, nothing came up. So I'm wondering if maybe that means that the flash drive is empty. But if it did have something on it, then maybe something would come up on the screen?


Try to find the "My Computer" icon after plugging it in. If Windows is recognizing the drive, it will show up there. 

Windows should recognize the drive the same way whether it's empty or not.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

go to start button (lower left) then to "my computer", insert flash drive and it will create it's own drive letter, empty or full.

DM


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, DM. I'll give it a try.


----------

